

Ask YC: Anyone Record Startup School? - dkokelley

I'm trying to find a recording of the speakers at startup school to download and watch as I have time.<p>I see that Justin.tv recorded it and I can watch it there, but there were some gaps and other issues with their copy of the event.<p>Does anyone else have a copy of the event recorded that could post it somewhere for us?<p>[Edit] I see that http://startupschool.org/faq.html says<p><i>"Will you podcast startup school?<p>Yes; check the site on the day."</i><p>but I haven't seen it yet. Maybe tomorrow.
======
missenlinx
<http://www.justin.tv/hackertv>

Advised there will be a link available

------
bstadil
Check Justin.tv tomorrow. Bill from JTV said at the end of todays session he
would post them tomorrow so maybe the missing pieces will be added.

~~~
dkokelley
Thanks. I'm also hoping that I will be able to find downloadable (not .flv)
files - maybe even broken up by speaker if possible.

------
mattjaynes
I recorded the talks on mini-dv video tapes. I don't have the time or
equipment to edit and post them unfortunately. However, I'll gladly send them
to anyone who would like to do it. I can host the video files and add them to
the Startup School podcast feed on FeedBurner. Email me at
matt.jaynes@gmail.com if interested!

------
thingsilearned
Omnisio.com also recorded. They'll have it up shortly.

------
nreece
<http://www.justin.tv/hackertv/97554/Startup_School>

------
wenbert
justin.tv is slow for me :( i want to download the entire thing and then view
it offline.

